# mini pigs in Aus



## lace90 (May 9, 2011)

Are there any breeders or keepers of mini pigs in this forum? Experiences with these animals and photos please


----------



## Darkhorse (May 9, 2011)

Mini pigs only exist when they are young - they then grow into large pigs. The "mini" breed is a marketing ploy.


----------



## euphorion (May 9, 2011)

they do exist, just not in aus unfortunately


----------



## Pinoy (May 9, 2011)

Yeah, only overseas unfortunately 

Would have loved one.

There was a thread on this last week I think.


----------



## bigfella77 (May 9, 2011)

aw, love the idea of cute little mini pork chops and tini bacon rashers.


----------



## Tinky (May 9, 2011)

Was trying to get Crystal, from Crystal's mini pigs to come to the Newcastle SOFAR Expo.

Seems that she cannot keep up with demand. Hope to have here there next year.


----------



## welchy94 (May 9, 2011)

Pigs For Sale - petpages.com.au have no idea who this is but just found it! uncles got ***** loads of young pigs if ya want a baby but will grow and he will buy it back and u can have another!!! they are eating machines!! lots and lots of food!


----------



## Greenmad (May 9, 2011)

About LovMinipigs

Lace give these guys a email.


----------



## Boidae (May 9, 2011)

Darkhorse said:


> Mini pigs only exist when they are young - they then grow into large pigs. The "mini" breed is a marketing ploy.



Agreed, sorry mate but theres really no such thing as the 'small puppy dog sized miniature pigs' theres only chronically malnourished and starved pigs. There are small breeds of pig, but theyre still a fair bit bigger than any dog you'll ever come across, also i dont think you can get them is Aus.


----------



## Bez84 (May 9, 2011)

Worth a read.....
Are Micropigs (teacup pigs) available to have as pets in Australia? - Yahoo!7 Answers


----------



## lace90 (May 9, 2011)

Haha I know we don't have the tea cup pigs and mini pigs such as those in America, due to restrictions in importation, but we do have 'miniature pigs' that grow to about sixty centimeters. These are the ones I am talking about  thanks to all the replies! tinky, I saw her page and the pigs look amazing! Thanks greenmad, will check the page out now!


----------



## saximus (May 10, 2011)

I was in contact with these people: Oz-Minipigs...Miniature Pigs, the Ultimate New Pet in Australia
Except I found out about the restrictions from my council on how much land they have to be on, how far they have to be from a house etc. I've also seen what one will do to a yard...


----------

